# Critical Skills Visa - Construction Project Manager



## marcofoo (May 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of compiling my documents to apply for a CSV under Construction Project Manager, and due the the numerous stories of rejection that I have been reading about I want to make sure that my application is as robust as possible before applying.


Overview:

- I am moving to the SA subsidiary of my UK company.
- My new role is Head of Projects, encompassing 'Construction Project Management' and I will be both acting as and managing project managers as well as construction contractors.
- My contract offer is 2 years with an option to extend up to 4 years.
- I have SAQA certified qualifications in Construction Management.
- I am just waiting for a letter of application from SACPCMP before I can apply.
- The rest of my documents are collated and ready.
- I am using Intergate Immigration to help with my application.


For anybody with experience, a few questions come to mind...

1. My role is more senior that the critical skill title of Construction Project Manager. The SA visa requirements states "The occupation/critical skill must be on the critical skills list." Might this be an issue? If so, how is an issue best avoided?

2. SACPCMP are due to provide be with a letter of application only at this early stage in their process. Full membership is granted only after a lengthy review process. The SA visa requirements state that "proof of application for a certificate of registration with the professional body" is a requirement, i.e. the letter that I will soon receive. Will this letter definitely suffice?

3. Should I be mindful of who signs the letters of undertaking from the SA subsidiary? I.e.the CEO or board member?

4. Is there anything else I should be mindul of when making my application?


Number 3 is by biggest concern as I've received conflicting advice from my consultant and an SA immigration lawyer about the eligibility of the letter. I of course don't yet know what the letter will say but should find out soon.

Thanks in advance,

Marc


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

It is advisable to have the job title on your contract match the job title on the critical
skills exactly. I have heard of rejection previously where the job titles on the contract
and critical skills list dont match although it will be the same job just an alternative title.
So be very careful. As the company if they can give you the title as per the critical skills
on the contract. Your actual job functions might then be the senior ones but the title must 
match the job on the list.


----------

